
Email Hosting - ambientgroove
best email hosting for multiple domains?
======
dewey
If you don't list any requirements or definition of what's "best" I'll just
say FastMail. They are great and I host everything there.

~~~
mikece
The one thing Fastmail doesn't have that I wish they did -- and for which I'll
migrate elsewhere -- is Labels. Specifically, I would like to create a rule
that applies one or more Labels to a new message but also lands that message
in the Inbox where I'm going to see it first. This is something Protonmail
supports and if I would have realized how much I was going to miss this
ability when moving away from Gmail I would have gone with Protonmail.

------
ambientgroove
price / security / UX

